# WHEEL CHIPS /NO SHIPPING CHARGE



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

661-565-2861


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

trade you a set of brown dayton chips for a set of chrome cadi chips ?
if not how much you asking for them & what size are they ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jul 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14585461
> *trade you a set of brown dayton chips for a set of chrome cadi chips ?
> if not how much you asking for them & what size are they ?
> *



set off 4 cad------$50
size is 2 1/4


----------



## impalas66 (Mar 7, 2009)

how much for the impala chips???


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalas66_@Aug 1 2009, 11:27 AM~14646576
> *how much for the impala chips???
> *



$50 size 2 1/4 
or 
$60 size 2 1/2


set off 4


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

how much for the chevy bowtie chips


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER71_@Aug 8 2009, 02:41 PM~14711424
> *how much for the chevy bowtie chips
> *



x2 i need a set also


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Get at me about some olds chips


----------



## Huero520 (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Huero520 (Jul 11, 2009)

U got chrome bowties with white background


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

will these fit chinas?


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Aug 1 2009, 09:10 PM~14649505
> *$50 size 2 1/4
> or
> $60 size 2 1/2
> ...


QUE ONDA CON LAS CHIPS FOR GOODTIMES CC AND THE CAPRICE HIT UP U GOT MY NUMBER!!!!!!! MARIO


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

how much for some gold monte carlo chips.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER71_@Aug 8 2009, 11:41 AM~14711424
> *how much for the chevy bowtie chips
> *



$50 size 2 1/4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 8 2009, 04:37 PM~14712894
> *Get at me about some olds chips
> *




what old chipps 

call for info 661-565-2861


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

DAMN... FUCKIN CLEAN.... IM ROLLIN SMOOTHIES.... NOW I GOTTA GET KNEW KOs.... BE IN TOUCH....... :angry:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

free shipping to canada aswell?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Aug 21 2009, 11:30 PM~14845698
> *free shipping to canada aswell?
> *



no $10


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 14 2009, 09:14 AM~14768231
> *will these fit chinas?
> *



yes


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Aug 20 2009, 10:11 PM~14834966
> *how much for some gold monte carlo chips.
> *



$120


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jul 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14585461
> *trade you a set of brown dayton chips for a set of chrome cadi chips ?
> if not how much you asking for them & what size are they ?
> *



$50 set


----------



## cali78 (Feb 21, 2009)

i seen on ur first page u have some chips with the kilque plaque how much for a set of those


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

do you have any buick gold chips? if you do how much shipped to 93306?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Aug 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14904718
> *do you have any buick gold chips? if you do how much shipped to 93306?
> *



$70 
NO CHARGE ON SHIPPING


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 26 2009, 08:34 AM~14885473
> *i seen on ur first page u have some chips with the kilque plaque how much for a set of those
> *



$50


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Do you still got a set of black back Impala Chips? Thanks


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Sep 16 2009, 07:00 PM~15102592
> *$50
> *


hey homie call me I'm still waiting for my chips.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 16 2009, 10:21 PM~15104827
> *Do you still got a set of black back Impala Chips?  Thanks
> *



yes!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 19 2009, 06:33 AM~15125579
> *hey homie call me I'm still waiting for my chips.
> *


chipps will be on your hands soon !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

How much for the chrome caddy chips shipped to 87121? I need *5* of them. PM me.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Sep 19 2009, 12:15 PM~15126925
> *chipps will be on your hands  soon !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i hope cause i need them before this coming Friday.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Sep 19 2009, 12:15 PM~15126925
> *chipps will be on your hands  soon !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i got the chips delivery today jose u did some bad ass work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sorry on the mistake on my address homie i know u send them few times and u didn't make any money on this chips but thanks I'll keep dealing with u again.  here's some pics I'll post some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

oh shit and they are cast


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

are the background powdercoated or painted? Can you order different colors?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

:0 Damn!


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Sep 19 2009, 01:33 PM~15126987
> *How much for the chrome caddy chips shipped to 87121? I need 5 of them. PM me.
> *


was that $70 shipped?


----------



## scoob509 (Jul 11, 2009)

do you got any baby blue chips ? if so, please pm me. thanks.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 6 2009, 10:38 PM~15289398
> *are the background powdercoated or painted?  Can you order different colors?
> *


  
background plaiting 
and 
epoxy any color available ... :nicoderm:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scoob509_@Oct 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15298298
> *do you got any baby blue chips ? if so, please pm me. thanks.
> *



i don't know what chips do you need :biggrin: 
chevi -cady -impala -etc 
or custom Made car club chips ............................
color 
no problem  

I will mach color 
send me a pic off the color you need


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Oct 7 2009, 05:52 PM~15296522
> *was that $70 shipped?
> *


$70 flat


----------



## cutter_era (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jul 26 2009, 06:46 PM~14588075
> *set off 4 cad------$50
> size is 2 1/4
> *



you got 2 1/2 caddy chips in chrome? and five of them? :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 6 2009, 10:09 PM~15287030
> *i got the chips delivery today jose u did some bad ass work homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sorry on the mistake on my address homie i know u send them few times and u didn't make any money on this chips but thanks I'll keep dealing with u again.   here's some pics I'll post some better ones tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


can you make some for the ZENITH KO


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 11 2009, 04:03 PM~15325744
> *can you make some for the ZENITH KO
> *


are u asking me luis?????. :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 6 2009, 07:09 PM~15287030
> *i got the chips delivery today jose u did some bad ass work homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sorry on the mistake on my address homie i know u send them few times and u didn't make any money on this chips but thanks I'll keep dealing with u again.   here's some pics I'll post some better ones tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...




how much for crome and black ones with majestics only and do they fit zenith ko 93117ca


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 13 2009, 01:09 PM~15343742
> *how much for crome and black ones with majestics only and do they fit zenith ko 93117ca
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

i just tried PMing you but your mailbox is full. I will pick up 1 set of Chrome and Black 'Deer' chips on Friday about lunchtime. I will try calling you tomorrow.


----------



## cutter_era (Mar 26, 2009)

you have both sizes of the caddy chips? (2 1/4 and 2 1/2)


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutter_era_@Oct 15 2009, 09:18 AM~15365015
> *you have both sizes of the caddy chips? (2 1/4 and 2 1/2)
> *



yes


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey homie do you make custom chips? if so i need denver car club ones made. and how much? thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 16 2009, 04:40 PM~15381089
> *hey homie do you make custom chips? if so i need denver car club ones made. and how much? thanks
> *



need artwork 
wait and black 

$120 for setup
$70 for set 
for more info call 661-565-2861


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

Sup Fellas...Picked up a set of black with chrome 'deer' chips. I must say...These are quality pieces. I got home late tonight, but will post a pic ASAP. I can't wait. Jose aka JMTC is one cool guy!! For sure, i'm doing business with him again!!


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

Here's a couple pics with the chips...enjoy!! totally makes a BIG difference. Quality is outstanding.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

here's few pics of the homie (jose's) work  

with out the chips 








with the chip's big difference.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Aug 16 2009, 02:17 PM~14784841
> *QUE ONDA CON  LAS CHIPS FOR GOODTIMES CC AND THE CAPRICE HIT UP U GOT MY NUMBER!!!!!!! MARIO
> *




lost you number call


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 22 2009, 08:34 PM~15439930
> *here's few  pics of the homie (jose's) work
> 
> with out the chips
> ...



tank you  PAYASO'S49,
tu ranfla looks firme


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## shawnlowlow432 (Aug 31, 2007)

how much for some chevy chrome bowties or monte calo bowties an ship to 7961 odessa tx thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@Nov 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15594461
> *how much for some  chevy chrome bowties  or monte calo bowties an ship to 7961 odessa tx thanks
> *



$70


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@Nov 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15594461
> *how much for some  chevy chrome bowties  or monte calo bowties an ship to 7961 odessa tx thanks
> *



what size-2-1/4

or 

2 1/2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Nov 18 2009, 10:31 PM~15710429
> *
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@Nov 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15594461
> *how much for some  chevy chrome bowties  or monte calo bowties an ship to 7961 odessa tx thanks
> *



$50


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

so what's the deal? I pm'd you a few times and no reply. you ever get the lincoln chips made?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:uh: :dunno: :|


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

how much for impala chips with blue backround shipped to 94568.northern cali?


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Homie I would like a set of these chrome finish or raw how ever it comes I want silver not gold I will paint can you tell me how much and will they fit china zenith style recess knock offs thanks I'm in azusa ca,


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Oct 30 2009, 08:10 PM~15518526
> *tank you   PAYASO'S49,
> tu ranfla looks firme
> *


gracias carnal!!!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

If you guys want a set of theses your best bet is to give him a call at 661-565-2861
his monitor is fucked up right now thats why he has not been on. I called him today and he said he will be shipping my set out tomorrow C.O.D.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

text sent


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Gracias por la llamada, Jose.  Can't wait to get my caddy chips. :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

how much for the impala emblems gold w /black inserts to fit the zenith 2 bar knock off..lmk


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Damn homeboy delivered my chips to me today. Thanks Jose that shit is cool wheel chips look tight give Jose a call at 661-565-2861 He gots alot of wheel chips including club chips good price good service I will definetly be buying some more soon


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

thank you hommie.  
my computer got fix im back in bussines  .


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 25 2010, 11:53 PM~16413115
> *how  much for the impala emblems gold w /black inserts to fit the zenith 2 bar knock off..lmk
> *


$100
ziese 2 1\4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 25 2010, 11:53 PM~16413115
> *how  much for the impala emblems gold w /black inserts to fit the zenith 2 bar knock off..lmk
> *


$100
ziese 2 1\4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bay66imp_@Jan 7 2010, 11:31 PM~16222387
> *how much for impala chips with blue backround shipped to 94568.northern cali?
> *



set off 4 with blue epoxy 2 1\4 
$80
cod


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@Nov 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15594461
> *how much for some  chevy chrome bowties  or monte calo bowties an ship to 7961 odessa tx thanks
> *



set off 4 chevy 2 1\4 

$60
cod


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 30 2009, 01:55 PM~16134817
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :|
> *



 Que onda bato tha pakege was return nobody pik them up :uh:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Still want those chrome caddy chips homie. Hit me up when you get them. Ready when you are. :biggrin:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Jan 29 2010, 05:30 PM~16454695
> *Still want those chrome caddy chips homie. Hit me up when you get them. Ready when you are. :biggrin:
> *


caddy ready to be ship  
place call 661-565-2861


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

do you have any caddy chips chrome with black backround


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 2 2010, 08:29 AM~16487236
> *do you have any caddy chips chrome with black backround
> *


yes !


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 2 2010, 08:29 AM~16487236
> *do you have any caddy chips chrome with black backround
> *


yes !  













































for more info call 661-565-2861-  el bato jose


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 2 2010, 06:37 PM~16492694
> *yes !
> 
> 
> ...


whats the best you can do on the chrome caddy chips with a black backround shipped to 84115? and do you have paypal?


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

I NEED A COUPLE CHROME SETS ARE THEY ALL ABOUT THE SAME PRICE??


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 7 2010, 07:23 PM~16542539
> *whats the best you can do on the chrome caddy chips with a black backround shipped to 84115? and do you have paypal?
> *


$$80  
the more sets you bay better the price!!!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 7 2010, 07:23 PM~16542539
> *whats the best you can do on the chrome caddy chips with a black backround shipped to 84115? and do you have paypal?
> *



pay pal


[email protected]


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Feb 7 2010, 10:55 PM~16545150
> *I NEED A COUPLE CHROME SETS ARE THEY ALL ABOUT THE SAME PRICE??
> *



size 2 1/4 nickel $60

size 2 1/2 nickel $80

add $20 for any color 

more sets you get, price gets lower


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2010, 12:53 PM~16549667
> *
> *


  gracias


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2010, 12:53 PM~16549667
> *
> *


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

hi
price to 4 chips


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 11 2010, 07:22 AM~16581341
> *
> *


got them all sold already, gonna order more as soon as they get here.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Feb 11 2010, 10:01 AM~16582205
> *hi
> price to 4 chips
> 
> ...



$120 setup 
$60 set off 4 nickel
2 1/2


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Feb 11 2010, 09:59 PM~16589174
> *$120 setup
> $60 set off 4 nickel
> 2 1/4
> *


upss 2 1/4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 11 2010, 10:46 AM~16582556
> *got them all sold already, gonna order more as soon as they get here.
> *



package send


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 30 2009, 01:55 PM~16134817
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :|
> *


que pasa ?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE BOWTIE CHIPS FOR SOME CHINA WHEELS OR 4 OF THE FELIX CHIPS


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 14 2010, 01:24 AM~16607339
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE BOWTIE CHIPS FOR SOME CHINA WHEELS OR 4 OF THE FELIX CHIPS
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 14 2010, 01:24 AM~16607339
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE BOWTIE CHIPS FOR SOME CHINA WHEELS OR 4 OF THE FELIX CHIPS
> *



$60 a set


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

how much for a set of 5 for chinas with impala gold with candy green back ground 
and price chrome and green


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Feb 17 2010, 09:35 PM~16646660
> *how much for a set of 5 for chinas  with impala gold with candy green back ground
> and price chrome and green
> *



chrome $90
gold$110


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

nice work


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Feb 21 2010, 02:43 PM~16678919
> *nice work
> *


duh??!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

hey pm me price on 4 caddi chips 2 1/4 and ur info on to order please


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Feb 22 2010, 07:19 PM~16692617
> *hey pm me price on 4 caddi chips 2 1/4 and ur info on to order please
> *


pm send


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

New chips caming soon>


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

do you combine shipping to canada?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 10 2010, 11:00 AM~16849956
> *do you combine shipping to canada?
> *



combine shipping?
$15 for shipping 6- to 10 days Priority Mail® International Flat Rate


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Mar 10 2010, 04:39 PM~16852688
> *combine shipping?
> $15 for shipping  6- to 10 days Priority Mail® International Flat Rate
> *


ya like multi sets of chips shipped for less . me an my buddy are cheap skates :biggrin: 
price check on 4 gold 2 1/4 impala 
and 4 chrome 2 1/4 caddy chips plz.


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

need info on where to the payment homie..


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 10 2010, 04:59 PM~16852912
> *need info on where to the payment homie..
> *



pay pal 
[email protected]


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 10 2010, 04:59 PM~16852905
> *ya like multi sets of chips shipped for less . me an my buddy are cheap skates  :biggrin:
> price check on 4 gold 2 1/4 impala
> and 4 chrome 2 1/4  caddy chips plz.
> *


  
4 gold =$80
4 chrome +60 total $140 +15 for sihp+$155
 pay $135 orale!


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

sweet deal!!! payday is just around the corner hno: :run:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 11 2010, 09:47 AM~16859507
> *sweet deal!!! payday is just around the corner  hno:  :run:
> *



 orale!!!!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

need some chrome lincoln wheel chips


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 17 2010, 01:51 PM~16918256
> *need some chrome lincoln wheel chips
> *


1 set $60


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 4 2009, 07:11 PM~15564609
> *pm sent
> *


send your 411 for chips


----------



## trilla (Nov 20, 2008)

how much u want for some gold lac chips


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice, How much would these valuable chips cost? I'm really into pimping my wheels. and these designs are what just i need for my style in mind.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trilla_@Mar 18 2010, 07:32 AM~16925658
> *how much u want for some gold lac chips
> *


$80


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Mar 18 2010, 08:38 AM~16926079
> *Nice, How much would these valuable chips cost? I'm really into pimping my wheels. and these designs are what just i need for my style in mind.
> *


$60 nickel
$80 gold


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

payment methods accepted?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 19 2010, 02:03 PM~16938677
> *payment methods accepted?
> *


pay pal 
[email protected]
or 
money order


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC+Mar 10 2010, 05:07 PM~16852985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 schwing! tis payday so im guna take ya up on this offer! ill pm you


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

orale


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

just received my chips yesterday,thanks for the good service homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

hno: :run:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 23 2010, 11:14 AM~16973792
> *hno:  :run:
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 17 2010, 02:51 PM~16918256
> *need some chrome lincoln wheel chips
> *



   :biggrin:


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

How much for the lincolns and the impalas


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70 on 72s_@Mar 25 2010, 09:14 PM~17003854
> *How much for the lincolns and the impalas
> *


$60


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

got them today


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats best to hold them on???


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## dx_xb (Nov 14, 2008)

how much would a set of the black impala ones be shipped to australia?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dx_xb_@Apr 3 2010, 05:09 PM~17087082
> *how much would a set of the black impala ones be shipped to australia?
> *



$100


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Apr 4 2010, 12:37 PM~17093157
> *$100
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Q-VO Jose!!
I just spoke to you about our show on June 19th in San Jose. 
I like the chips bro.
Check out our topic in Car Clubs.
DUKES Santa Clara Co.

John


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 12 2010, 06:36 PM~17172759
> *Q-VO Jose!!
> I just spoke to you about our show on June 19th in San Jose.
> I like the chips bro.
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

How much for the gold lincoln chips shipped to 95838?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

payment sent via paypal!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 13 2010, 10:45 PM~17186618
> *How much for the gold lincoln chips shipped to 95838?
> *


$80


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2010, 07:28 PM~17195427
> *payment sent via paypal!
> *


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

gOT ANY BUICK CHIPS IN CHROME? pIC WOULD BE NICE


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 14 2010, 08:14 PM~17196216
> *gOT ANY BUICK CHIPS IN CHROME? pIC WOULD BE NICE
> *



this chips on this picture are not crome yet!!


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

got my chips today! they look sweet man thanks braugh! definatley purchase from you again!! cheers!


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

DID YOU GET MY PAYMENT FOR THE CADDY CHIPS?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Apr 15 2010, 03:37 PM~17204219
> *DID YOU GET MY PAYMENT FOR THE CADDY CHIPS?
> *


???


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Apr 15 2010, 05:14 PM~17205200
> *???
> *


call 661-565-2861


----------



## dx_xb (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Apr 12 2010, 08:44 AM~17161084
> *
> *


keen! just gotta wait to get some k/os and figure what size i need so will be in touch


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dx_xb_@Apr 18 2010, 03:20 AM~17226045
> *keen! just gotta wait to get some k/os and figure what size i need so will be in touch
> *


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GOT THE CASTED CHIPS!! THANKS WILL ORDER MAS!!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 09:05 PM~17265759
> *
> GOT THE CASTED CHIPS!! THANKS WILL ORDER MAS!!!
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Apr 14 2010, 08:13 PM~17196194
> *
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Apr 14 2010, 08:48 PM~17196819
> *this chips on this picture are not crome yet!!
> 
> 
> ...


u got this buick color blue...with impala logo???


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

yes! 
any color= any logo


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

NEED SOME LATIN WORLD ONES HIT ME UP 
BLACK WITH YELLOW LETTERS
OR ALL CHROME


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17432393
> *NEED SOME LATIN WORLD ONES HIT ME UP
> BLACK WITH YELLOW LETTERS
> OR ALL CHROME
> *


$100 GOLD WITH COLOR ON BACK 
$60 NICKEL


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

I'M back+++++++++++


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17432393
> *NEED SOME LATIN WORLD ONES HIT ME UP
> BLACK WITH YELLOW LETTERS
> OR ALL CHROME
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

http://hotridesmag.ning.com/photo/photo/li...e=1iavps2etfjmd
http://elbatojose.blogspot.com/2010/05/for...-2861-or-e.html
http://elbatojose.blogspot.com/
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546560


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Can you do candy paint on the chips? And can they fit on cragar 2 bars?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey I need a set of Caddy chips like this below. I don't like the wreath around the edge. I need them in yellow. 











This is the color Im looking for


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Aug 6 2010, 07:49 AM~18243829
> *Can you do candy paint on the chips? And can they fit on cragar 2 bars?
> *



any color !


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 6 2010, 08:02 AM~18243919
> *Hey I need a set of Caddy chips like this below. I don't like the wreath around the edge. I need them in yellow.
> 
> 
> ...



no problema batoooooo
your ticket is $80
[email protected]


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Coming Soon


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 8 2010, 03:54 PM~18258538
> *Coming Soon
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still waiting........3 months.........hope you got something good with that 60 bucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Can you match my 63 color if I give you the paint code and name of color?

Thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Aug 6 2010, 07:49 AM~18243829
> *Can you do candy paint on the chips? And can they fit on cragar 2 bars?
> *



simon bato!!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 23 2010, 06:18 PM~18387443
> *Still waiting........3 months.........hope you got something good with that 60 bucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



que ablas--- bato chips sed call for more info 661-565-2861
if any problem i will send more chips or you money back
no hay pedo bato !!!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Sep 6 2010, 07:53 AM~18497039
> *Can you match my 63 color if I give you the paint code and name of color?
> 
> Thanks
> *



NO I NEED A FOTO!!!!!!!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

you still selling these chips?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 31 2010, 12:30 AM~18950862
> *you still selling these chips?
> *



yes / simon!


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Nov 8 2010, 09:46 AM~19015360
> *yes / simon!
> *


how much for the gold caddy wheel chips? and shipped to the 89081?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Nov 11 2010, 10:43 PM~19048371
> *how much for the gold caddy wheel chips? and shipped to the 89081?
> *


$ 100


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you still making wheel chips


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juarez4_@Nov 18 2010, 01:10 PM~19102473
> *Are you still making wheel chips
> *


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Pm/text sent


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

how much for these in 2 1/4 to match my impalas azure aqua paint?


















i want the closest match possible to this color


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Nov 20 2010, 08:25 PM~19120801
> *how much for these in 2 1/4 to match my impalas azure aqua paint?
> 
> 
> ...



$120


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Whats up with my Impala wheel chips been trying to call with no answer its been over two weeks you said you had them in stock and I only live 3 hrs away whats going on


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&hl=jmtc&st=60#


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

after a little confusion I finally got my impala wheel chips Thanks Jose they look real good I'll post some pics later Thanks again


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juarez4_@Nov 22 2010, 02:17 PM~19134008
> *Whats up with my Impala wheel chips been trying to call with no answer its been over two weeks you said you had them in stock and I only live 3 hrs away whats going on
> *


I have been trying to call this guy for the last 2 weeks also... no response. I PayPal him the $$ and Jose said he'd mail them out on monday (2 weeks ago) Sounds like a shady ass guy....


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Dec 23 2010, 05:15 PM~19405338
> *I have been trying to call this guy for the last 2 weeks also... no response.  I PayPal him the $$ and Jose said he'd mail them out on monday (2 weeks ago)  Sounds like a shady ass guy....
> *


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Still got those Chevy chips?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

yes


----------



## speedy13 (Jun 20, 2011)

do u have the caddy chips on chrome


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

speedy13 said:


> do u have the caddy chips on chrome


yes 
$80 set off 4 
size 2'1/4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

yes 
$80


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## trabo504 (Jun 9, 2009)

still never got my chips in!! payed $120 for a set and he said 2 weeks... it's been a month!! he won't give me a tracking #??? starting to think i got jacked!!


----------



## trabo504 (Jun 9, 2009)

paypal says they will report this guy!! bout time some action is being taken...
:nono:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

According to USPS this item is being returned to me. Here is the information from USPS: 

Your item was returned to the sender on July 19, 2011 because the addressee was not known.	
Detailed Results:

Addressee Unknown, July 20, 2011, 6:55 am,
Electronic Shipping Info Received, July 18, 2011
Acceptance, July 18, 2011, 3:34 pm, REMUS, MI 49340

Please check the address you used with PayPal. It is different from the address you used . I would like to clear this up and make sure you receive your wheels. Thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JMTC said:


> yes
> $80 set off 4
> size 2'1/4


pm me paypal info i need chrome caddy chips


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

JMTC said:


> any color !


Chevy chips in orange...How much and where are you located??


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

1 set saize 2'1/4 orange epoxy===$100
1 set saize 2' 1/2 orange epoxy===$120

sun valley ca 
for more info call 661-565-2861


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Skim said:


> pm me paypal info i need chrome caddy chips


pay pal 
[email protected]


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

Do u still have Lincoln chips and if so what's the price? Thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

yes $60 a set off 4 saize 2' 1/4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

DO YOU STILL HAVE BOWTIE CHIPS?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

DALLAS-G said:


> DO YOU STILL HAVE BOWTIE CHIPS?


x2 and how much for some chrome Monte Carlo chips? Do you have pics? Don't think I saw any in posted pics


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Quote for a set of 4 oldsmobile chips chrome for a set of chinas also need them custom painted to match my ride


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DALLAS-G said:


> DO YOU STILL HAVE BOWTIE CHIPS?


x2 on the Bowtie chips


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw the KLique wheel chip. Can you make any club names on them? If so how much?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$80 set off 4 size 2"1/4
or
$100 set off 4 size 2"1/2
CHROME


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> x2 on the Bowtie chips


$80 SIZE 2"1/4
OR 
$100 SIZE 2"1/2


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

DALLAS-G said:


> DO YOU STILL HAVE BOWTIE CHIPS?


YES 
$80 SET


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

mandini said:


> I saw the KLique wheel chip. Can you make any club names on them? If so how much?


FIRST SET $150 (4 WHEEL CHIPS/SIZE 2"1/4)
AFTER 
EACH SET WILL BE $60 OR LESS DEPENDING ON HOW MANY SETS YOU NEED !!
CHECK THIS LINK 
http://elbatojose.blogspot.com


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

http://elbatojose.blogspot.com


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

ars!n said:


> x2 and how much for some chrome Monte Carlo chips? Do you have pics? Don't think I saw any in posted pics


$120 SET OFF 4 
PICS COMING SOON


----------



## jman21 (Jun 8, 2011)

do you have buick chips?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

need a set of all chrome INDIVIDUALS chips how much shipped to 70072?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

looking for 2-1/4 dayton chips


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> need a set of all chrome INDIVIDUALS chips how much shipped to 70072?


$120 shipped


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> looking for 2-1/4 dayton chips


$80


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

DALLAS-G said:


> DO YOU STILL HAVE BOWTIE CHIPS?


$100 a set off 4 size 2' 1/4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

jman21 said:


> do you have buick chips?


$100 set off 4


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

http://elbatojose.blogspot.com/


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

can you pm me some pics or post them up 


JMTC said:


> $80


----------



## reyc1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

I need some chips with the caprice logo. How much for a set all chrome. price on both sizes. pm me when u can!!!! THANK BRO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reyc1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

HOW FOR SOME CLUB CHIP? monuments like in the pic. thanks carnal!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

how much for a set of impala chips 2 1/4 and where u located thanks


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT!! For "The Bato Jose" Met him in person and a great guy to deal with. Thanks for the orange chips....:thumbsup:


----------



## 604EMPIRE (Apr 26, 2007)

PAID FOR MINE OVER 5 MONTHS AGO AND STILL NOTHING!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

604EMPIRE said:


> PAID FOR MINE OVER 5 MONTHS AGO AND STILL NOTHING!



bull shit you have the chips 
.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> how much for a set of impala chips 2 1/4 and where u located thanks


$80 if you pick up
san fernando valle 91352


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

reyc1977 said:


> View attachment 369358
> HOW FOR SOME CLUB CHIP? monuments like in the pic. thanks carnal!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:



first set off 4 will be $120 
despues ba a costar $60 for set


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

@JMTC

Sup homie my bad on the communication when you called, still need 4 oldsmobile chips whats the ticket and turn around time?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> @JMTC
> 
> Sup homie my bad on the communication when you called, still need 4 oldsmobile chips whats the ticket and turn around time?


1 week
pm send


----------



## will84 (Nov 23, 2009)

JMTC said:


> 1 week
> pm send


 Yo jose whats up! My name is will from LUNATICS lowrider club from NewYork.Whats going on with my plaques that I ordered from you we I sent you 200 up front.It has been 4 months and no plaques i called you like crazy you dont return my phone calls so i got to hit you up on layitlow maybe you can tell me some thing.


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

jose,i'm still wating for my plaque,you dont pick up your phone or call back, i already gave you a deposit and my plaque.
4 month and counting


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

THIS SHOP IS LOCATED AT 9352 SAN FERNANDO ROAD SUNVALLEY CA 91352.


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 78 lincoln (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey what up bro do you have any Lincoln 21/2 gold or chrome chips. and If you have both how much for both or how much each set. Pm if you can. Or text me at 
805-336-5034 I'm real interested!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

im going to buy a set of og wire wheels will your chips fit there zennith style knock off if so do I need the ressed one


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO (May 24, 2011)

how much 4 the chrome chevy emblem carnal n how would i even make a order with u ?? im new 2 thiz but i wana get thoez 4 my wheelz hit me up asap bro


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any one got stick on wheel chips?


----------



## Brow~N~flunC (Mar 18, 2009)

how much for the chrome caddy chips
shipped to 31768 ? I need 5 of them. PM
me.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Need some chrome lincoln shipped to 92113 instead of the black paint make it white


----------



## 604EMPIRE (Apr 26, 2007)

JMTC said:


> bull shit you have the chips
> .


YEAH OK what's the tracking number then? You keep telling me via text all sorts of excuses and you will send me my chips but still nothing to date.


----------



## will84 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yo jose whats up with my plaques I sent you 200 dollars and iam still waiting.Its been 5 months just send me my deposit back and my plaque that we sent you. THATS NOT HOW YOU DO BUSINESS :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

this guy still alive?


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

THIS GUY IS FOOL OF SHIT,IF YOU DON'T WANT TO LOOSE YOUR DON'T DO BUSSINES WITH THIS FUCKING GUY.HE DON'T PICK UP HIS PHONE ONCE YOU SEND HIM MONEY.
:guns:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

I knew something was fishy when he said he doesn't do PayPal and to wire the money to his bank Acct ........glad I didn't mess with him.


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

BIG E 602 said:


> this guy still alive?


MAYBE NOT I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM HIM IN A WHILE,OR HE'S HIDING SOMEWHERE,HE IS A FRAUD


----------



## will84 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Scam artist*

This guy Jose is a fucking scam artist. People dont do business with him he will keep your money!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$100


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

JMTC said:


> $100



Lmao just ignore all the complaints and lets try to scam more people :thumbsdown:


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

How much for chrome Lincoln chips to fit sum OG wires knocks?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS ADDRESS? TRYING TO GET MY PARTS, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND AND I SENT HIM THE MONEY ON APRIL 11TH, NOW ITS GOING ON TWO MONTHS AND SO FAR NOTHING, TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND HE SAID HE SENT THEM OUT THAT DAY, AND HE WOULD TEXT ME THE TRACKING NUMBER LATER, SINCE THEN HOMIE DONT ANSWER MY CALLS, EMIALS, OR TEXTS... SO IF YOU READ THIS (ELBATOJOSE OR JMTC OR JOSE GONZALEZ ) YOU NEED TO GET AT ME HOMIE, BECAUSE IM GOING TO GET MINE. IF ANYONE HAS THIS GUYS ADDRESS PM IT TO ME...THANKS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS ADDRESS? TRYING TO GET MY PARTS, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND AND I SENT HIM THE MONEY ON APRIL 11TH, NOW ITS GOING ON TWO MONTHS AND SO FAR NOTHING, TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND HE SAID HE SENT THEM OUT THAT DAY, AND HE WOULD TEXT ME THE TRACKING NUMBER LATER, SINCE THEN HOMIE DONT ANSWER MY CALLS, EMIALS, OR TEXTS... SO IF YOU READ THIS (ELBATOJOSE OR JMTC OR JOSE GONZALEZ ) YOU NEED TO GET AT ME HOMIE, BECAUSE IM GOING TO GET MINE. IF ANYONE HAS THIS GUYS ADDRESS PM IT TO ME...THANKS


Ill post his info later today. This is what I was talking about with him coming on here every few years and knocking out a bunch of chips, then pulling a disappearing act. Buyer beware, big waste of time.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Ill post his info later today. This is what I was talking about with him coming on here every few years and knocking out a bunch of chips, then pulling a disappearing act. Buyer beware, big waste of time.


MMMMM whats up bato 
this is my address 11926 Sheldon st sun valley ca 91352 my phone is 661-5652861
call me bato if i did any bad i will fix it!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Ill post his info later today. This is what I was talking about with him coming on here every few years and knocking out a bunch of chips, then pulling a disappearing act. Buyer beware, big waste of time.





JMTC said:


> MMMMM whats up bat5o
> this is my address 11926 Sheldon st sun valley ca 91352 my phone is 661-5652861
> call me bato if i did any bad i will fix it!


check it out in the end i drove down to your spot and we made the deal and you came through homie...that shit was a mission but i got my chips and you got the money...and it all good deal..thanks.jose


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I paid $1,400 for 35 sets 2 months ago and still have not got anything


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> I paid $1,400 for 35 sets 2 months ago and still have not got anything


Hope you filed a PayPal claim and paid with a major credit card. His feedback is out there, not the first time he takes someone's $$$$.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Paid as a gift,i'm sure......that's how sellers pay each other,so they get a better price.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

